# rei's minimap



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

i have rei's minimap. i noticed that the entities radar and cave map are disabled in multiplayer. this puzzled me so i went to check it out. the info i got was that you need to use a bukkit server or something to allow it to work. is there a way to force it to work?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm guessing this is Minecraft? It's a high possibility that the server requires Bukkit or at least the mod itself installed. Make sure you read the readme file attached to the download. It might not even be multiplayer compatible.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Rei's Minimap's mod thread on minecraftforum says not to forcefully activate either on multiplayer, Indicating it was disabled intentionally.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Very likely considering the malicious potential of the mod.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

-WOLF- said:


> Very likely considering the malicious potential of the mod.


Hacked clients have minimaps anyway.

I watched a vid of someone grieving a server I used to mod and his vids had a Minimap, client-list etc


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I would like to know if there is a multiplayer-friendly version of this or a similar mod.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> I would like to know if there is a multiplayer-friendly version of this or a similar mod.


Rei's minimap works on multiplayer, it just won't let you do cave mapping or use the entity radar. Everything else works fine and is not considered cheating by the server.


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

well i know that already but....... i just was hoping that someone might know a way to hack it, even though it says that people shouldn't.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

We don't support that kind of stuff.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

cookiesnmilk said:


> well i know that already but....... i just was hoping that someone might know a way to hack it, even though it says that people shouldn't.


Hacked Clients are illegal and we cannot provide help on using clients other than the Legal Minecraft client.

Mods are a different matter however so you can continue discussing the mod


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi just get cjb mod pack it has its own one which works off and online


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

tanveerahmed2k said:


> Hi just get cjb mod pack it has its own one which works off and online


It still wont have what he is looking for as servers block the likes of Entity mapping etc


----------



## bryan526 (Jul 30, 2012)

Well actually I have used the cjb mod before and it works on showing entities on all the servers I've been on and also other players are shown with this mod


----------

